# Just to add for our excitement!



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So i know the duck hunt in a full month away, for some of us that get the privelage to go on the youth hunt it's even closer!
Everyone? what are you plans for your opener? gonna try to chase the ducks or some honkers? How big will your spread be?

I for one probably won't go on the opener! i'll probably let the party die down and hit it in the middle of the week!

Lets hear it!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I will be sleeping in by blind outside the WMA. So I am counting on all the sky busters to be my alarm clock to let me know the birds are heading my way


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll be logan with my tin can of a boat.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll be out in the middle of no where where I've yet to see another hunter. Its not a real goosey place 95% of the time, but when the big bump comes at shooting hours and every place they try to land isn't safe any more, this may be where they go. 
It will be limit in 30 minutes or nothing, but it's a chance I like to take not being around the circus that the opener always is.

I'll probably do some scouting as well to keep my options open, but ............its worked most openers.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i'll be at my favorite WMA opening morning with every decoy i have set out, hunting with atleast 6 other different people, patiently waiting for 7:30


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have no idea where i will be or if i will go out i havent even had time to think about it or even if i will have the time off work also but i would like to get out


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm just gonna do what I do every year. Go out about a half hour before shooting begins, find the biggest nicest spread in the marsh, and hide in the weeds about a hundred yards upwind with no waders and no dog and pass shoot till I get my limit. Or at least as many ducks that will blow back into the bank close enough that I can reach em with my gun barrel. I usually take about five boxes of shells and screw in my full choke so I can reach those really high ones.

I can't wait!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm just gonna do what I do every year. Go out about a half hour before shooting begins, find the biggest nicest spread in the marsh, and hide in the weeds about a hundred yards upwind with no waders and no dog and pass shoot till I get my limit. Or at least as many ducks that will blow back into the bank close enough that I can reach em with my gun barrel. I usually take about five boxes of shells and screw in my full choke so I can reach those really high ones.
> 
> I can't wait!


that was you??!! PLEASE do me a favor this year and dont pick me anymore! you've picked me that last 5 years in a row! i think its someone elses turn to deal with you :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shaun you'll be happy to know that I did buy some hip boots this year so I'll at least be able to get some of my birds. I'm also bringing my two cousins with me. They haven't got hip boots so I'll be doing all the retrieving for us. They have never hunted ducks before either so I told them to bring at least 6 boxes of shells each. Do YOU have a dog? May be your dog can get some of my birds for me. I can only afford four boxes of shells this year with the bad economy and all. If I run out can you loan me some extras if my cousins shoot all theirs? You're a really nice guy to help me out by bringing all your decoys and stuff. See you out there buddy!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

:lol: sounds good tex! me and the dog cant wait to see you in the marsh!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

On the youth hunt I will be at a small pond on a WMA with a dozen decoys eating my heart out while I watch my young-enough friends blast away.

On the opener I will be at that same pond with the same decoys. I can't wait!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

For the youth hunt.I will be with some good friends having a great time. For the opener Im sleeping in and heading out about 1 in the after noon and setting up a good spread.Good luck all. O yea after set all up im ether going to cook some food or order a pizza.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

its getting closer and closer! i love duck hunting!!! cant wait! i think TEX is right... farmington and sit on the dike... no dog... in my PJ's


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> farmington and sit on the dike... no dog... in my PJ's


Do you have a pair of those super cool Pink Camo PJ's, I know I saw them in a store somewhere. :lol:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL you guys crack me up. I'm undecided on the opener... sure i'm excited and all but man its always a joke. If I can get my father in law with me and take the airboat way way out away from everybody I might go.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I want to hit the opener for sure... love watching the birds fly! I honestly am getting pumped! PINK CAMO IS READY :mrgreen:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have no idea where to go for the opener either i have a few thoughts in mind but not to sure which one or if any will work out


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> i have no idea where to go for the opener either i have a few thoughts in mind but not to sure which one or if any will work out


Just sleep in like Dustin is doing, head down to Farmington Bay after 1:00pm and look for the biggest spread in the marsh. Sit about 100 yards up wind of him and you should get lots of shootin! I'm sure he won't mind, he's a really nice guy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > i have no idea where to go for the opener either i have a few thoughts in mind but not to sure which one or if any will work out
> ...


LOL I'm a nice guy. But you do that and you will get some choice words from me and then I won't play nice. Plus Im not sure where Im heading yet.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Riiiiiiight... B-Dub, he's going to Farmington. He can't afford to buy gas to get any farther north than that. He's just trying to give you a bum steer...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Riiiiiiight... B-Dub, he's going to Farmington. He can't afford to buy gas to get any farther north than that. He's just trying to give you a bum steer...


I get paid the day before. So i will have enough gas money for one tank to go on. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

"Just got paid t'day, got me a pocket fulla change! Said I just got paid t'day, got me a pocket fulla change!" 

*-band-* Ignore the guy on the mic...


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I enjoy taking new waterfowl hunters to farmington every year and let them experience the madness that we call the opener. Even if I don't shoot anything I enjoy seeing their faces. I wonder what person I can sucker into coming with me this year.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

ya it sounds like a war zone out there!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think that would be a sure fire way to ruin duck hunting for someone forever...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am skipping the opening morning ceromonies on the WMA this year and will be in a layout blind in an undisclosed area pounding honkers. Then it's off to the WMA in the afternoon for a duck shoot.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm with you Fowl Mouth! Honkers by morning and the marsh to myself in the afternoon while the early risers are napping! In fact, I'm all loaded and ready. Come on October!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I am so excited I cannot sleep or eat. Thank god the kid get to go soon. but it might make things worse watching them have all the fun.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

huntingbuddy said:


> I enjoy taking new waterfowl hunters to farmington every year and let them experience the madness that we call the opener. Even if I don't shoot anything I enjoy seeing their faces. I wonder what person I can sucker into coming with me this year.


Do you actually get people hooked on waterfowling that way? It seems to me that it would scare some people away.



TEX-O-BOB said:


> I think that would be a sure fire way to ruin duck hunting for someone forever...


Not necessarily. My first ever duck hunt was at Howard Slough on the opener and that place was a madhouse. Not a second went by without someone firing a shot for the first 15 minutes of the opener. People stole a redhead we shot and took hundred-yard shots at geese that were heading straight for us.

Yet, despite all of this, I was absolutely hooked (though I've never even considered going to Howard's for the opener ever again :lol: ).


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

bigboybdub said:


> i have no idea where to go for the opener either i have a few thoughts in mind but not to sure which one or if any will work out


well i just realized where i will be for the opener like an idiot i was getting to excited for the duck hunt and i totally forgot that weekend is my muzzle loader hunt so thats where i will be for the opener good luck to all out there


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Clarq said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy taking new waterfowl hunters to farmington every year and let them experience the madness that we call the opener. Even if I don't shoot anything I enjoy seeing their faces. I wonder what person I can sucker into coming with me this year.
> ...


Every person I have taken out there has gone back for more. You can't take it serious when you out there on the opener. Just go and have fun. The skybusters are going to be there every year and we can complain all we want about them but its not going to do a dang thing cause they are going to be there every year. So I just ignore them and have fun.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I do ignore them and I do have fun. However, I certainly don't hunt among them like I did that first time (I've learned that lesson the hard way a few too many times). I just walk a few hundred yards more and don't even worry about them.

I guess I was just wondering if the opener at Farmington Bay would scare anybody away from duck hunting. I'm happy to see that everyone you have taken out has gone back for more.


----------

